# Reflux That Does Not Actually Involve Acid?



## Kelise (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've been super confused about what is happening to me for a long time now. I've looked at so many things online and can't figure it out. I need to know if anyone experiences the same thing I do.

I have stomach problems, don't really know what causes them because I am not insured and can't afford to do a whole bunch of tests. It seems cyclical in nature. I will spend a few years feeling somewhat okay and then it reappears with a vengeance for a year or two. This summer I randomly vomited one night (still no idea what caused it) and ever since then all of my problems have returned. The last time I had such bad problems was about 4-5 years ago.

Anyways, I know for sure I have some reflux problems, but it doesn't feel the same as many others describe. I have a lot of typical symptoms such as burning/gnawing feeling in my stomach, sensation of something coming up my throat, lump in my throat, excessive burping and gas, feeling full after not eating much (actually this has been bad. I've lost weight and am trying hard to gain it back. I've been drinking Boost to try to up my nutritional intake.) and nausea (so much nausea). Sometimes my nausea can be pretty bad, and I will sweat and feel shaky. But then I have symptoms (or lack of) that confuse me. I've never experienced heartburn. I don't know what that feels like at all. My throat is never sore. When I do get a taste from the reflux, it never tastes sour of bitter. It just tastes like whatever I last ate. It almost seems like my stomach contents are coming up but there is no actual acid coming up with it. Right after I eat, I usually feel like my food is going to come right back up (although it never does). I have to eat about half the amount that everyone else can (sometimes less) or I will feel really terrible. Along with that, if my stomach is totally empty, I get the burning and my stomach feels like it is contracting. If I eat too early in the morning, I often experience very bad cramps and nausea.

I took PPIs for about 10 days and felt a little better, but they freaked me out so I stopped. Taking an antacid can sometimes settle the burning and sensation of something coming up, but I still generally feel nauseous even after taking one. I don't use them often Sometimes I use H2 blockers, but not very often. I love peppermint tea, it really seems to soothe my stomach and stop the weird contracting feeling. Tea in general helps me feel better. I often drink up to 4 cups of hot tea a day. I used to drink coffee sometimes, but now it just wrecks my stomach so I don't anymore.

Does anyone experience a similar set of symptoms? When I had these problems 4-5 years ago I was insured and went to a bunch of doctors and they didn't know. I had a blood test for H. Pylori and it was negative. After that, they just kept trying to give me klonopin (which I never took) and told me I was psychologically causing my own symptoms.

I hope this is how this forum works. I don't usually join forums like this just to ask about my symptoms, but I just haven't been able to find anything online that is consistent with what I experience.


----------



## LoneWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

I have some reflux at night but no burning like you, I'll wake up coughing but no burning.... It's a mystery... I've taken PPI and H2 blockers with no success...


----------

